# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wichtige Erklärung wurde aus dem Film geschnitten



## Darkmoon76 (5. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wichtige Erklärung wurde aus dem Film geschnitten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wichtige Erklärung wurde aus dem Film geschnitten*


----------



## Headbanger79 (5. Januar 2020)

Ich bin generell kein Freund davon, jede Figur bis aufs Letzte zu durchleuchten und zu erklären, aber dieser Punkt hätte mich auch sehr interessiert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Januar 2020)

> Ich denke, wir hatten das Gefühl, dass wir den Film nicht mit Dingen überladen wollten, die man eigentlich nicht wissen muss.


Also sind die Gründe für Palpatines Überleben völlig unwichtig?  Daran will ich mal zweifeln.


----------



## fud1974 (5. Januar 2020)

Puh. Ich hatte durchaus meinen Spaß mit dem Film, aber er war schon so überfrachtet. Könnte schon stimmen wenn der Storyschreiber meinte eigentlich wäre das auch eher für zwei Teile gedacht gewesen ähnlich wie beim Finale von Harry Potter...

Nur dann hätte man sich noch mal hinsetzen müssen und mal die Schere an anderen Stellen ansetzen müssen, und das wahrscheinlich schon vor dem Dreh.  Denn das man zentrale Sachen nicht erklärt ist schon etwas.. verwirrend.

Ist ja nicht so als hätte man nicht so einige Erklärungen schon auch im Legends Univerum gehabt von Star Wars (was ja nicht mehr Kanon ist), und ich denke so ähnlich wird es hier auch abgelaufen sein, aber trotzdem ist das etwas.. seltsam das so gar nicht zu erklären.

Eine große Internetseite hat sich sogar darauf verstiegen dass jemand "seinen Körper damals gerettet haben muss".. na, das wage ich zu bezweifeln, das war wohl mehr was macht-mystisches... aber das kommt davon wenn man so rein gar nichts erklärt.


----------



## M4GIC (5. Januar 2020)

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es ein großer Fehler war,  Abrams nicht auch den zweiten Teil drehen zu lassen. Durch den Regiewechsel wirkt 9 viel zu lange wie nen Versuch, den 8 Teil irgendwie zu kitten. Hätte Abrams auch 8 gemacht, wäre 9 wohl auch ausgewogener. Gerade die erste Hälfte ist viel zu überfrachtet. Teil 7 und die zweite Hälfte von 9 finde ich dagegen immer noch gut bis sehr gut. 8 ist dagegen für mich total sinnlos und wirkt im Gesamtblick wie ein Fremdkörper und bietet keinen Mehrwert. Falls es denn wirklich eine neue Trilogie geben wird, dann dringend mit nur einem Regisseur!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2020)

M4GIC schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass es ein großer Fehler war,  Abrams nicht auch den zweiten Teil drehen zu lassen.



Abrams sollte ja ursprünglich eh nur Episode 7 machen.
Für Episode 9 war eigentlich Colin Trevorrow als Regisseur vorgesehen. Erst als dieser wegen kreativer Differenzen ausstieg wurde Abrams zurück geholt. 
Das führte auch zur Verschiebung des Films, der eigentlich für einen Kinostart Ende Mai 2019 eingeplant war.


----------



## darkyoda (5. Januar 2020)

Sie hätten es einfach so machen sollen das es ein Klon von Palpi ist wie in der EU fassung da gab es ja auch mehrere Klone von ihm.
Sie haben sich so oder so schon vom EU bedient da wäre das wirklich nicht weiter ins gewicht gefallen.

So bleibt unteranderem auch die Frage wie ist er vom dritten Todesstern entkommen?
Wie wurde er gefunden? Klar für SW verhältnisse wäre die erklärung das er sich Selbst durch die Macht am lebengehalten hat nicht ungewöhnlich. Der Imperator ins SWTOR machte es ja Ähnlich. Aber der Todesstern ist halt Explodiert sicher sind dort auch Imperiale geflüchtet aber wenn da ein paar Stormtrooper einen halb toten Imperator weg schaffen das geht nicht wirklich unauffällig. So wirkt das ganze ziemlich unausgereift. Naja warten wir auf die Directors Cut vieleicht wird es da ein wenig besser erklärt.


----------



## sukram89 (5. Januar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also sind die Gründe für Palpatines Überleben völlig unwichtig?  Daran will ich mal zweifeln.



Genauso sehe ich das auch. Gerade diese Info wäre schön gewesen. Alle Szenen mit Palpatine haben nur mehr Fragezeichen erzeugt...


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Januar 2020)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Erst als dieser wegen kreativer Differenzen ausstieg wurde Abrams zurück geholt.


Hatte er kein Bock den Scherbenhaufen von Ep.8 zusammen zu fegen ?

Naja, nun ist der Drops glücklicherweise gelutscht und die 3. Triologie nimmt für mich den selben Stellenwert wie der 3. Alien ein.
Nicht existent !


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Januar 2020)

darkyoda schrieb:


> So bleibt unteranderem auch die Frage wie ist er vom *dritten* Todesstern entkommen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (5. Januar 2020)

Absolut unverständlich, dass sie dazu nichts dringelassen haben. Sowas muss man wirklich erklären, so leidet der Film im Endeffekt daran.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (6. Januar 2020)

Im Film treffen wir auf Imperator Palpatine, der eigentlich in Episode 6: Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter starb. Wie konnte er dann in Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers wieder am Leben sein? 

Seit wann interessiert die Filmmacher der letzten fast 20 Jahre so etwas Nebensächliches, wie Logik oder gar vernünftige Handlung ?

Wie man an den Star Trek Filmen, als auch am Jämmerlich Schund gut sehen kann rennt da gut erzogen Allesglotzer Vieh doch artig ins Kino und guckt sich auch noch den grössten Mist begeistert an.

Mittlerweile ist JEDES grandisoe Franchise von Indy über Terminator zu Alien bis Star Strek zu inhaltslosen Gurken herabgewürdigt worden. Von atombombensicheren Kühlschränken, üner Spiderman Robocops zu Frauen, die zu dumm sind einem umfallenden Raumschiff auszuweichen zu Douglas Brücken mit Baumarktlampen und Kasperle Scotty. Der absurd überzogene SJ Schwachsinn nimmt den Filmen endgültig jede Würde und beleidigt den auch nur grundlegend anspruchsvollen Kinogänger mit Machwerken, wie Ghostbusters. Ganz ehrlich, länger als 30 Minuten habe ich die Dialoge einfach nicht ertragen. Der geistreichen Ironie des Originals hat präpupertärer Schwachsinn auf Kindergarten Niveau Platz gemacht. 

Mir reichen die 5 Sterne Jubelbewertungen von "Meisterwerken" ala Predator Upgrade, Prometheus, Kevin Star Trek und Stealth - Unter dem Radar, um mir klar zu machen, dass die Grenze nach unten offen ist und alles begeistert bejubelt wird, wenn nur alles schön mit CGI bunt gefüllt ist und jede Menge Benzinbomben explodieren.

Die Leute, die inhaltslosen Murks als solchen erkennen und sich bei solchen Filmen bestenfalls zu Tode langweilen werden immer eine Minderheit sein und sogar als Hate Speeker verunglimpft werden. Das passt in den unintelligente Kontext der Alleskonsumierer und entspricht der Herabwürdigung eines auch nur durchschnittlichen Gourmets zum Pöbler, weil er meint Mac Donalds bietet kein grandioses Qualitätsessen.   

Ach übrigens ausgerechnet Venom fand ich durchaus gelungen. Nicht wirklich ein Meisterwerk des Anspruches, aber schön bissig und ironisch.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Januar 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> präpupertärer Schwachsinn auf Kindergarten Niveau



diese paar Worte beschreiben ziemlich genau dein ganzes Posting. Wobei, nicht wirklich, das wäre sogar eine Herabwürdigung von Kindergartenkindern, die haben deutlich mehr drauf als diesen Quark von dir


----------



## stormwind82 (6. Januar 2020)

Is doch sowas von "wayne" was und wie geschnitten wurde. Jar Jar Abrams is bekannt für lowbrow storytelling. Hauptsache seine lens flare Effekte  sind drin und er kann aus 2 Schiffen oder Panzer, 200 machen. Alles nur größer und mehr. 
Wie was 1 Todesstern? Ne da machen wir 200 draus und dann noch schneller und tödlicher. *facepalm*
Episode 7-9 wurde e nur gemacht damit sie wieder mehr Star Wars Spielzeug verkaufen können. Und die Aufteilung auf 3 Regisseure war das dümmste überhaupt. 3 Köche verderben bekanntlich immer die Suppe. Und die Schauspielerin für Rey war auch sowas von daneben. Sie mag eine "gute" sein, aber wer auch immer beim casting entschieden hat war wohl nur darauf aus eine bestimmte Zuschauer-Quote glücklich zu machen. Wer außer Mark Hamill überhaupt nur eine Sekunde daran gedacht hat ob die Story, der Film usu überhaupt Sinn machen war in keinerlei Entscheidungs-Prozessen beteiligt.
Geld musste her und das mit so wenig "cringeworthy"-Faktor wie möglich. Wobei ein JJ Abrams schon bei mind 75% cringeworthy anfängt egal was der anfasst.


----------



## fud1974 (6. Januar 2020)

darkyoda schrieb:


> Sie hätten es einfach so machen sollen das es ein Klon von Palpi ist wie in der EU fassung da gab es ja auch mehrere Klone von ihm.
> Sie haben sich so oder so schon vom EU bedient da wäre das wirklich nicht weiter ins gewicht gefallen.
> 
> So bleibt unteranderem auch die Frage wie ist er vom dritten Todesstern entkommen?
> Wie wurde er gefunden? Klar für SW verhältnisse wäre die erklärung das er sich Selbst durch die Macht am lebengehalten hat nicht ungewöhnlich. Der Imperator ins SWTOR machte es ja Ähnlich. Aber der Todesstern ist halt Explodiert sicher sind dort auch Imperiale geflüchtet aber wenn da ein paar Stormtrooper einen halb toten Imperator weg schaffen das geht nicht wirklich unauffällig. So wirkt das ganze ziemlich unausgereift. Naja warten wir auf die Directors Cut vieleicht wird es da ein wenig besser erklärt.



Wo wurde denn gesagt dass er körperlich entkommen ist? (Das wage ich nach wie vor zu bezweifeln).


----------



## solidus246 (6. Januar 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Im Film treffen wir auf Imperator Palpatine, der eigentlich in Episode 6: Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter starb. Wie konnte er dann in Star Wars: Episode 9 - Der Aufstieg Skywalkers wieder am Leben sein?
> 
> Seit wann interessiert die Filmmacher der letzten fast 20 Jahre so etwas Nebensächliches, wie Logik oder gar vernünftige Handlung ?
> 
> ...



Wie kann man nur so dermaßen verbittert und Intolerant sein.


----------



## Frullo (6. Januar 2020)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> ...atombombensicheren Kühlschränken...



Obschon ich vieles von Deinem Posting durchaus nachvollziehen konnte, gehört dies definitiv nicht dazu: Indys verrückte Reise in einem Kühlschrank (4) reiht sich nahtlos ein: Indys verrückte Reise auf einem U-Boot (1) und Indys verrückte Reise auf einem Schlauchboot (2). Kurz gesagt: Ich fand das noch mit das Beste am 4. Teil.


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2020)

Ich schau mir den Film erst morgen an.
Aber Mark Hamill hat zu diesen ewigen Diskussionen was schönes gepostet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (6. Januar 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich schau mir den Film erst morgen an.
> Aber Mark Hamill hat zu diesen ewigen Diskussionen was schönes gepostet:
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle ... "or it didn't happen".


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (6. Januar 2020)

https://mobile.twitter.com/HamillHimself/status/1213518309485793280

Na so schwer war das nun nicht.


----------



## KylRoy (6. Januar 2020)

Das hätte doch auch keinen Unterschied mehr gemacht. Die Handlung des  Films wäre dann auch immer noch von vorne bis hinten Schwachsinn.


----------

